# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 7/13/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Making the same wade as yesterday it seemed the fish were a little more scattered. We managed to pick up a handful and one solid trout. White ice, true plum, and pumpkinseed were their baits of choice today. No luck on the reds with mounting boat traffic.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice indeed


----------

